# New and frustrated



## Bigpat27 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello everybody.
New here, I (27) and my wife (26) have been married for almost a year now. But we’ve been in a relationship since October 2016. My sexual orientation is Pansexual which my wife knows and her orientation is Straight. This has never been a problem for us because when I’m with someone I’m 100% committed to them. But now that we’ve been married it has created a multitude of little problems. That have added up over time. So I’m hoping I can find info to help and ask questions when needed


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM, hopefully we can get to the bottom of the problems.

What kinds of little problems are being caused by the differences you mentioned?


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

do you remember the vows you took when you were married? 

does remembering them help you with what you should and should not do about all your little problems?

good luck


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It doesn’t matter if you’re pansexual, gay, straight or any other of the seemingly countless sexual identities. You are married and your wife rightfully expects you to be a faithful husband. 
If you can’t do this then do her a big favor and divorce because she’s going to be a victim of bait and switch from a man she trusted.


----------

